# Members in Dallas / ForthWorth Area?



## Hungus (Jun 30, 2006)

I know many of us are using the summer months to catch up on things, spend time with family and such and so have little free time. However, I was wondering if members in the DFW area might be willing to get together once a month or so for a time of PB fellowship and possibly some evangelization?


----------

